# Blueberry Crumble in the smoker



## bgf4 (Jul 4, 2011)

Saw this on the BBQU website and tried it today. Surprisingly good!! The slight smokey flavor from the applewood chips was a great accent to the blueberries. I had been smoking some ribs, so the smoker was not quite hot enough; I took it off after an hour and crisped the crumble in a 350* oven.

I am posting the link instead of the recipe for copyright reasons..

 http://bbqu.net/season3/309_4.html#blueberry_crumble

Enjoy! 

B.G..


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jul 4, 2011)

No Pix???


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## nwdave (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, there's a kinda sorta picture if you follow the link.  Hey, this looks very doable.  A great idea for when I can't get temps down while learning how to use my Smoke EZ -WSM clone.


----------



## nwdave (Jul 5, 2011)

Actually, if you follow the link, there is a picture of the product, kinda sorta.

Hey, I like this one.  It's going on the to do list.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 5, 2011)




----------

